# dxgkrnl.sys BSOD Windows 7



## chiehkai (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

Recently my PC started to crash randomly due to BSODs, it has already happened twice with the exact same thing "dxgkrnl.sys" and I have no clue what to do with it.

I checked my graphics driver and its up-to-date, DirectX is running the latest version too. I also didn't change any hardware, the only thing I can think of is the BSODs started to happen after I installed Call Of Duty : Modern Warfare 2, It tried to update my DirectX at the end of installation.

Below are my Hardware specs (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit):

Intel Core i7 965
ASUS P6T Deluxe
Trancend DDR3-1333 2GB*3
NVIDIA GTX285
Intel X-25M G2 *2 RAID0 (ICH10R)
WD WD6400AAKS

Below I have attached the files Jcgriff2 stated in this post, I also have the minidumps please let me know if that would help.

Any help or suggestions would be highly appreciated!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The STOP 0x116 error is most often considered a hardware error.

The first thing to do is to physically check the video card to make sure that the cooling fan(s) are working and that there's nothing interfering with the airflow.

The next thing to do is to download the latest version of your video driver.
Then, uninstall the current video driver.
Then, install the freshly downloaded driver.

If that doesn't fix it, then the next thing to try would be a new video card.

Also, please update the ASACPI.sys driver dated Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005
This version of the driver is known to cause BSOD's with Asus motherboards.
To update it, go to the Asus Support website and download the Windows 7 version of the Asus AISuite or the Asus PCProbe.

Here's a summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Nov 14 11:20:06.683 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 3 days 7:30:02.698
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8011f9d240, fffff880071bf220, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e7220 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 12:00:02.115 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 3 days 8:48:52.222
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80072162f0, fffff8800713e220, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e7220 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## chiehkai (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your help Usasma, I just completely removed and reinstalled the lastest NVIDIA graphics drivers, along with ASUS PCProbe.

So far the BSOD hasn't occurred yet, I'll see if it does in the upcoming days.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know!
Good luck!


----------

